# Grafik in der Signatur einer Mail - Ja oder Nein



## Siln (30. Januar 2007)

Ich hoffe, dass diese Forenkategorie einigermaßen dazu passt.

Mich würde interessieren wie eure Meinung zu dem Thema "Grafik in der Signatur einer Mail" ist. Genauer gesagt ob man dies im professionellen Bereich machen sollte oder eher nicht.
Ich arbeite in einer Firma und bin hier unteranderem für die Mails zuständig. Mein Cheff will in den Signaturen unser Firmenlogo haben.
Nun habe ich das Logo eingebunden und auf Outlook und Thunderbird getestet - es gibt mal hier und mal da Probleme (schicke ich die Mail von Thunderbird aus an einen Empfänger mit Outlook wird das Logo nicht mit angezeigt, dafür taucht dann dies mit in der Mail auf: <!--[if !vml]--><!--[endif]-->)
Von Outlook zu Outlook konnte ich bisher noch keine Fehler festellen :suspekt: 
Nun ist es ja ausserdem so, dass die Mail nun nicht mehr als reiner Text rausgesendet werden kann (logisch), das heißt, dass man nun eine HTML Mail versenden muß. Dabei Frage ich mich nun ob dies wirklich sogut ist da ich aus eigener Erfahrung eher "vorsichtig" mit HTML Mails umgehe.
Ich denke auch, dass viele Leute HTML Mails direkt als Spam rausfiltern was natürlich fatal wäre für wichtige Mails die ich raussende und dann nicht "ankommen".

Wie denkt ihr darüber, gibt es eine gute Lösung dafür?
Sollte man erst garnicht Bilder einbinden?


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Meiner Meinung nach ist eine Mail nicht dazu da um sich zu präsentieren, sondern um Mitteilungen zu versenden.
Bei einer text/html Mail besteht die Möglichkeit auch "bösen" Code zu verwenden.
Ebenso besteht die Möglichkeit externen "bösen" Code einzubinden.
Dass dieses für den Empfänger u.U. fatale Folgen haben könnte, sollte wohl jedem klar sein.
Daher halte ich es für seriöser eine text/plain Mail zu versenden.
Wenn sich die Firma unbedingt präsentieren will (oder gar muss), dann kann man auch einen Textlink zu seiner Firmenpräsenz (Homepage) mit angeben.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

